# Check Out This Cool Fox



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Buddy showed me some pictures of a really cool Red Fox that his brother took some pictures of, Marquette County, U.P. Said the thing practically came right up to him. He sure has a pretty pelt on him.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Reminds me of a pet silver fox this girl had in the neighborhood a couple of years ago. Pretty cool looking though.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a Cross Fox I believe. Nice!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool fox. Looks like he may have a bad eye.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats a beautiful fox


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Very cool one eyed fox! That coat is nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

Timely thread......

Last week I was outside about 3:00 a.m. and while shining my light out back, in some trees, I seen what I thought was a fox but discounted that idea because it was more black than I thought it should be.

Now I’m not so sure.....


----------

